# david stern says college athletes should get Stipends, do you agree?



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i don't only because how will they police this?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

i dunno . . . on one hand I think that they are getting enough with a free education. But I think it would be better for the game if players got college experience before going pro, and the stipends might lure a few more players into college instead of going pro straight out of highschool.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

thats a good point


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

there's a lot of variables.do you give money to all athletes?just basketball or football players?how do you know if a guy is going to make it to the pros?are we talking nba,cba europe?personally i think any rules that a kid cant work while he is an athlete,whether it is during the season or in the summer to me is a little harsh.again these things are tough to police.i am not for paying some kid large sums of money so he doesnt leave early for the nba.just raise the age limit and it will fix a lot of these discussions.


----------



## BigChris (Jul 12, 2002)

Free education? Everyone knows "college sports program" is a codeword for indentured servitude.

These kids give up their entire college lives for the sake generating millions of dollars for the university fatcats and "friends of the program". How can they entertain the idea of work when they're either at practice 2 times a day - officially, but we KNOW the "team meetings" deemed non-mandatory ARE - or on buses going around the country?

A free education and a little spending money is the LEAST the NCAA can do IMO.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

If they impose age restrictions that is against your civil rights to work and it wouldn't hold up in the courts at least in the supreme court so age restrictions aren't the answer. I wish I could come up with a solution myself....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> How can they entertain the idea of work when they're either at practice 2 times a day - officially, but we KNOW the "team meetings" deemed non-mandatory ARE - or on buses going around the country?


Now thats something I hadn't thought of. Very good point there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think athletes need some money, I mean what if they come from very bad situations and need money for books? I went to NYU and each semster I spent 800~900 dollars on books. And this was not ask my dad for 900 bucks to go spend money on beer and buy a notebook... This was seriously alot of money, and it is similar at alot of schools. At some "state" schools or 2 year programs, books cost as much as classes...

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think athletes need some money, I mean what if they come from very bad situations and need money for books? I went to NYU and each semster I spent 800~900 dollars on books. And this was not ask my dad for 900 bucks to go spend money on beer and buy a notebook... This was seriously alot of money, and it is similar at alot of schools. At some "state" schools or 2 year programs, books cost as much as classes...
> 
> -Petey


work study...

i spend about 500 dollars on books and 500+ dollars on supplies (paper, wood for my models, etc.) every semester. i get my money by doing work study.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

No. I don't feel college athletes should get paid a dime. Why not start paying high school athletes? It's absurd. They can get a job if they can't pay for books just like the rest of us.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think that college students who play division 1 sports mostly can't work... but I am not sure... but almost certain... why won't the boosters just give them nice jobs?

-Petey


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> If they impose age restrictions that is against your civil rights to work and it wouldn't hold up in the courts at least in the supreme court so age restrictions aren't the answer. I wish I could come up with a solution myself....


sports are exempt from anti trust laws so it just depends on what is negotiated between the league and the owners.they have restrictions in football(juniors or redshirt sophs),baseball(juniors if a guy goes to college)and hockey(age limit,not sure what it is).


----------

